# (SOLVED)Kernel panic error please help

## turnhama270

when i try to start or boot gentoo this error comes up 

Screenshot of kernel panic:

http://s22.postimg.org/b7ox8gzoh/kernel_error.pngLast edited by turnhama270 on Fri Jul 12, 2013 10:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## roarinelk

no harddrive was detected. check if your kernel has a built in ide driver (CONFIG_ATA_PIIX  for vmware iirc)

----------

## chithanh

When booting the livecd, run "lspci -k" to find out which is the correct SATA driver. This must be enabled built-in (not a module) in your kernel. The same applies for your root filesystem.

----------

## turnhama270

this is what i got when i run that command

http://s23.postimg.org/xjvygm2u3/lspci_k.png

----------

## chithanh

The VMware SATA controller is not listed there, probably it scrolled out of view.

Please use wgetpaste or similar to give us the output of the commands.

----------

## turnhama270

here http://bpaste.net/show/113075/

thats the top of what it put out

----------

## NeddySeagoon

turnhama270,

```
00:10.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1030 PCI-X Fusion-MPT Dual Ultra320 SCSI (rev 01)

        Subsystem: VMware LSI Logic Parallel SCSI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: mptspi

        Kernel modules: mptspi
```

In make menuconfig, press / and enter  mptspi

Its a real SCSI device so it will be in SCSI low level drivers somewhere.

----------

## turnhama270

NeddySeagoon

no matches found for mptspi

----------

## NeddySeagoon

turnhama270,

The name has changed.  Its Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for SPI (FUSION_SPI)

Under Fusion MPT device support.

The help there lists LSI53C1030 as a supported device, which matches your LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1030

----------

## turnhama270

Thank you all for helping me solve this problem much appreciated i am new to linux so it was quite hard but at the end its a challenge

Problem Solved

Kind regards Alex

----------

